# please help



## snowguychicago (Oct 7, 2005)

hey guys i was wounding how to price per push or per inch i really don't get the per inch thing do i charge the per inch everytime i plow or at the end of a snow storm please help me out i need to get bids out.this is my second year and new to plowing ,last year i did per push but i want to know what is better i have some more big acounts and don't want to screw them 

thank,brian 

the snow guy chicago,il


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

On a per inch bid you will have a set up like this
0-4" $200
4-8" $325
and so on. At the end you figure out how much snow there was and charge for that price range, you might have to plow 2 or 3 times during that period but it is only that one charge. Your price will be higher than a per push because you still need to make $$, however sometimes you will make more and sometimes per push is more. I personally like per push but most resteraunts and other small stores like that prefer per inch, so they don't feel a shrink in their pocket everytime you come. hope this helps.

matt


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

You should make you increments as such...

less than or equal to 4", greater than 4" but less than or equal to 8", etc.

0 - 4", 4.01" to 8", 8.01" - 12" , etc. 

This way there is no overlap and the increments are clearly defined.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I keep it simple. I charge by the hour. It works best for our situation. That way we don't have to keep track of the snowfall, just go. You guys that charge by the inch, how do you do it in a drifted parking lot. We get a lot of wind here. There may be 1 1/2 foot drifts in some spots and bare pavement in others.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Makndust said:


> I keep it simple. I charge by the hour. It works best for our situation. That way we don't have to keep track of the snowfall, just go. You guys that charge by the inch, how do you do it in a drifted parking lot. We get a lot of wind here. There may be 1 1/2 foot drifts in some spots and bare pavement in others.


Drifting has no effect. Like you noted, it evens out. It's the amount of snowfall per storm. It seems to me that keeping track of how much time you spent on each site would be a lot more work than simply applying how much snowfall each storm got in a geographical area to each site you plow in that area. But mainly, with charging by the hour, there is no incentive for efficiency.


----------

